# fs 7wt tfo bvk rod tfo 340 large arbor reel



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

as the title says im selling my fly fishing setup. Had plans of using it a lot in the spring and summer but the air force is moving me to Utah very soon, where im just going to get a smaller setup for trout once im there. the rod is a 7wt tfo 4piece bvk that is in mint condition, and a gloss black tfo 340 large arbor reel filled with 7wt rio bonefish line with 200 yards of 20lb white braid backing that costed me like 100 dollars hahaa. id like to get around 300$$ for it. ill get pictures later up today or just text or call 3048208341 for pics or any questions. everything is super clean with no rush or scratches. have a good one - nate


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

250$$$$ I may split up but it will then go to 150 each


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

price drop 230 ;-)


----------



## cbayne3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Still for sale? What species do you target with this outfit? Plans to keep your flies from this area? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

